# אחת לשני\אחד לשנייה\זה את זו\וכו'



## trigel

Are these mixed gender forms of "each other"/"one another" ever correct (logically, for a group of one man and one or more women)? Or if a group is grammatically masculine plural are only the all-male forms correct?


----------



## origumi

It's a matter of preference. As usual in Hebrew, the default is masculine-masculine. If one clearly speaks about females, feminine-feminine sound better. For a mixed group or a couple - you may hear all combinations.

More info and examples: http://www.safa-ivrit.org/style/zeetze.php


----------



## Tararam

אחד לשני/אחד את השני/זה את זה = male to male
אחת לשנייה/אחת את השנייה/זו את זו = female to female
אחד לשנייה/אחד את השנייה/זה את זו = male to female
אלה את אלה/אלה לאלה = plural to plural (no matter the gender)

The third one often gets replaced by the first one in everyday speech, but they are all used.


----------



## arielipi

יש גם
אלו לאלו.


----------



## anipo

From the link indicated by origumi :
*.**שימו לב, שאין לומר "אחד את השני (או השניה)". זהו תרגום שאילה מלועזית, והוא אינו תקין בעברית*
The "correct" Hebrew way of saying it is  זה לזה, זה לזו, זו לזו, זה את זה, etc.
שבת שלום


----------



## arielipi

אז איך אמורים להגיד אוהבים אחד את השני?


----------



## anipo

.בדיוק כך: אוהבים זה את זו, זו את זה, אלה את אלה, זה את זה, זו את זו


----------



## arielipi

טוב אב"י, אתה תדבר כמו שצריך, ואחרי זה אנשים יצחקו עליהם.


----------



## trigel

Now that I think about it, because both the males and females are doing things to both males and females, it _is_ logical to use the all male (because the subject and the objects are both of indefinite gender) forms for mixed groups even if there is only one male.


----------



## C_J

Very interesting, thank you for bringing this up.


----------



## arielipi

And what about gays? they do love each other m->m or f->f


----------

